# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  O-dachi or Tachi

## John Lundemo

Maybe someone here can help me with this question. I recently made an O-dachi blade with alot of sori and I was thinking that it could be worn with a tachi mount. It is only 53" total length. I know it is no Katana and a back mount is always iffy. But, I feel a tachi mount with enough sori in the blade and a nakago following same curve is drawable from the hip, tachi style. Is this historically possible? Seems nobody talks about Tachi style mounts, let alone getting swords mounted in this fashion, yet for hundreds of years this was the norm. Any one know of someone who mounts swords in this way today?

----------


## Henry . A

PM sent

Henry . A

----------


## John Lundemo

Well we are going to make it tachi style as the sori is 2 9/16" and the nakago runs along this curve it should be easy to draw from hip edge down. Finding tachi fittings is a real trick. Fred Lohman has some, we are gonna call him. It 's going to have a dragon motif in green and black. I'm doing a battle polish for it and Karl J is going to do the mount. I made a hibaki from a solid bar of bronze. The sword was way easier to work on when it was straight. Now that it has this sori it is getting difficult to handle, plus it's getting sharper hehehe.

----------


## Henry . A

Hehe  

Sori is a funny thing when it's deep and in Koshi style ( apex to the rear of the blade  center) Sori  like many of the Tachi where made with .

Deep Sori make the Blade balance top heavy too .
In swinging/cutting you dont notice it much until you stop the blade at end of a cut and the whole rig gets a bit wiggly.

It feels great while in the swing/cut though .

Henry. A

----------


## John Lundemo

Karl J posted my new Tachi blade in the general. I just wanted to say that making a water quenched blade that big and getting that kind o sori is a bitch. I had a special stainless steel quenching tank built for it. Was gonna make another one but there really ain't that much call for em.

----------

